# Where’s Peter_SSs



## DocAElstein

Where’s Peter_SSs 

.   It is getting on to the first anniversary of me occasionally trying to take part in MrExcel Forum.. 
.   One memory I have was the prominent influence of Peter_SSs, for example in trying to knock idiot new members like me into posting correctly. And his hate of Attachments, which after a year of experience I am finally agreeing with.
.   He had a very strong steadying influence I found on the character of the Forum. Not to mention his great codes and some amazing formulas.
.   It was sometimes strangely reassuring to know he was there ignoring my normal Posts and criticizing my long rambling or “colored” ones. It is a bit eerie his sudden long absence.
.   I hope he is OK and just taking a well earned break.
Alan


----------



## GerryZ

hello
PeterSSs is in italy
6 mounth vacation with is wife, today is in florence to meet Canapone Another Peteresss Excel friends


----------



## DocAElstein

GerryZ said:


> ..
> PeterSSs is in italy
> 6 month vacation ...


.  Thanks for that info Gerry. Good to hear he is OK. Hope he has a good break and gets back soon.


----------

